# Your political compass



## Gryphos (Apr 15, 2015)

Just for the lulz I took an interesting test online which supposedly deduced my position on the political compass, that compass being:








This is what I ended up with...







Sup, Gandhi!

In case anyone else is curious as to where they'd be plotted: https://www.politicalcompass.org/test


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 15, 2015)

I have no idea where this places me in terms of other people. Although, perhaps I was reading the questions too literally because almost anytime they used the word some I took that to mean anywhere between one instance to not all instances and usually hit agree. I actually think I am a bit farther right than the compass indicates, but that is just my perception.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 15, 2015)

When I saw this, I thought that won't last long, but as long as we are talking spots on the spectrum, not political beleifs I think it might survive. MYthic Scribes tries to stay(modern) A-political





Brian Scott Allen said:


> .



I think I am 3 down and 3-5 right on the spectrum depending on the issue.  On some issues I can even track alittle to the left on some minor issues.


----------



## Gryphos (Apr 15, 2015)

SeverinR said:
			
		

> When I saw this, I thought that won't last long, but as long as we are talking spots on the spectrum, not political beleifs I think it might survive. MYthic Scribes tries to stay(modern) A-political



I completely understand. I do not wish to debate or discuss politics here. I'm just curious as to how diverse our political stances as a community are.


----------



## Incanus (Apr 15, 2015)

Not savvy enough to include the image.  Anyway, I'm not too far from Gryphos.


Your Political Compass
Economic Left/Right: -6.88 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.03


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 15, 2015)

Gryphos said:


> I completely understand. I do not wish to debate or discuss politics here. I'm just curious as to how diverse our political stances as a community are.



My way of reminding posters of this. Even better that you said it.

Modern politics definately get to heated. Much easier talking of Fantasy evil Land barons and Overlords.

"My wife once asked me, Why do you like the SCA, they have a King and you oppose them in real life."
"It's all make believe, and it's traditional ye olde government."


----------



## Feo Takahari (Apr 15, 2015)

The last time I saw someone post this test (on another site), every single respondent raged against it. 



> They tried to tell me I'm a libertarian somewhere left of Ghandi.
> 
> Nope, sorry kids, I'm a big ol' Commie. Stop lying.





> Ugh, libertarians have been trying to sell me that test since I was eleven. NOBODY LIKES YOUR PHILOSOPHY. STOP TRYING TO CONVINCE PEOPLE THEY'RE SECRETLY ON YOUR SIDE.





> Fun fact! One time, when I was a confused preteen who new nothing about politics, I did a test that was very similar to this one. It told me that I was very clearly a libertarian. So armed with this new knowledge, I googled 'libertarian' and jumped into the first website I could find to read about this amazing political view...! Only to leave it approximately five minutes with the new knowledge that libertarians are, in fact, batshit insane.



etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Devor (Apr 15, 2015)

I think it's a dumb test.  You can see the bias built into the questions.  Most of these tests look something like this.  But there was a test going around facebook several years ago, when people still used "plug ins" into their facebook profile page, that everyone raved about and had only four questions.

Unfortunately I have to lock this thread.  Some of the questions are kind of offensive just to read (My race is superior?  It's foolish to be proud of your country?  Where are those questions supposed to place you?).  And already we have quotes calling one view "batshit insane."

As for my own views, I would put myself on the chart, but I'm a little politicked out right now.  My cousin is married to Ted Cruz's economic adviser, and we had kind of a fun discussion last Saturday.  But if I have to think any more about possible tax policies I'm just going to get depressed.


----------



## Reaver (Apr 23, 2015)

SeverinR said:


> My way of reminding posters of this. Even better that you said it.
> 
> Modern politics definitely get too heated. Much easier talking of Fantasy evil Land barons and Overlords.



Thanks again SeverinR. I think it's best to lock this thread before things start to heat up.


----------

